# FS: ScubaPro 3mm Wetsuit, Medium Large, Womens, Used



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Pensacola, and I'd love to save the hassle of eBay and sell my used wetsuit to someone local. I can pull the auction at any time or deny another winning bidder to accommodate you. This is a good 3mil that I have taken excellent care of, so I am currently asking $40 OBO.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...46405&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182



Up for sale is my used Ladies Medium Large Wetsuit. I'm a guy and am 180 and 5'10" and wore this, and wanted a warmer wetsuit for winter use that fit me better. This was my first diving wetsuit, and it works great, but I recently upgraded to a nicer 5mil. I have taken great care of the suit washing it with fresh water meticulously after each dive, and there is NO stinky wetsuit smell or rot to the fabric. I have used this suit with a hooded vest in water down to the low 60's before with no problems. I work in Pensacola, and as I have linked this page to the Pensacola Fishing Forum, I'm glad to work out a meeting spot for anyone in the area that who buys this suit to save you the shipping cost. Thanks for looking.



ScubaPro's Profile 3 Wetsuit:

Our profile family offers a perfect blend of style and function. Available in 3/2mm thickness, in men's and women's sizes.



Back zipper steamer for good water sealing and great ergonomic look and fit.

Smooth-cut collar neck line provides unprecedented comfort compared to traditional roll edged collars.

Double blind stitched outer seams and single blind stitched inner seams for durability and comfort.

Metal main zipper slider is sturdy yet easy to operate.

Nylon webbing thumb loop at base of all back zippers for easy donning.

Integrated tatex Kneepads offer abrasion resistance.

Material:	100% Dupont Neoprene, Interior N2S Neoprene

Thickness:	3mm

Collar:	Raw-Cut collar neck line.

Cuff seal:	N/A

Ankle seal:	N/A

Zipper:	Back Zipper, Metal main zipper slider. Spine pad,/Zipper Flap combo.

Kneepads:	Tatex - Advanced formula TPR kneepads.

Stitch Type:	Double blind stitched outer seams and single bind stitched inner seams for durability and comfort.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------

